# There is more here than meets the eye



## helluvawreck

It sounds like it's a good DVD, Ken. Thanks. Chris has a lot of talent.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dusty56

Chris Schwarz is one of my all time favorites. Met him at the W.Springfield Woodworking Show several years ago.
I see him a lot on The Woodwright's Shop as well. Always something interesting and he has a great time showing us what he knows and making it simple enough for all to follow . Thanks for the review , Ken : )

ps: Did you get to the show in NY ?


----------



## wormil

I have little interest in building another Shaker table but you make the DVD sound appealing. Good review.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## KenFitz

Dusty…yes the show was great! Not as many entries but those entered were outstanding.

Rick… Know what you mean, that's the way I felt but it got me revved up to give it a try.

Thanks for the rest of the comments.

Ken


----------

